# What I feel when recovering from DP/DR



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

3 years suffering DP/DR

1st year extreme DP/DR thought I was dead in a different reality psychosis due to severe sleep deprivation 10 days of 30mins-1hr a night. Fully emotionally numb, body fully physically numb. Derelization 100% severe anxiety, panic attacks, memory flash backs, racing thoughts. Deja vu 24/7

2nd year no psychosis, sleep waking every 1-2 hours every night vivid dreams still severe DP/DR symptoms, agrophobia, anxiety flashbacks racing thoughts, Deja vu reducing.

3rd year sleep waking every 1-2 hours but periods of getting 3-5 solid hours some nights. DP heavily readuced not physically numb 24/7 emotions coming through more often, flashbacks reduced, racing thoughts less when sleeping 3-5 hours. Deja vu reduced, agrophobia hard to deal with but getting there slowly. I can feel my anxiety and have panic attacks but feel able to deal with them soemtimes


----------

